# Probleme bei WLAN-Konfiguration



## rio scorpio (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,


ich habe bereits viele Threads gelesen und alles, was ich da zu meinem Problem gefunden habe ausprobiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe unten eine kleine Skizze eingefügt, die die Topologie meines "Netzwerks" darstellt. Die Aufgaben sind nun die, :

ein Netzwerk zwischen Laptop und PC über den WLAN-Router einzurichten, welches nicht nur sporadisch sondern immer funktioniert, d.h. das sich die
Rechner gegenseitig im Netzwerk finden und auf die jeweiligen freigegebenen Ordner zugreifen können.
Die Internet-Verbindung des PCs auch am Laptop verfügbar zu machen, um diese über das WLAN zu nutzen.
Für schnelle Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (9. Januar 2005)

und was ist nun dein problem


----------



## rio scorpio (9. Januar 2005)

...dass die Freigabe lokaler Verzeichnisse der beiden Rechner im Netzwerk nicht funktioniert (also ich kann keine Dateien hin und her kopieren, weil ich die entsprechend freigegebenen Ordner nicht im Explorer sehe) und dass ich am Laptop nicht in das Internet komme! Ich dachte, das ging aus der Aufgabenstellung hervor...

Sorry für meine Ahnungslosigkeit...


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (9. Januar 2005)

hast Du bei dem I-net Rechner die Internet Freigabe aktiviert?


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (9. Januar 2005)

und hast Du schonmal einen Ping probiert


----------



## rio scorpio (9. Januar 2005)

Mr Mr Mazen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hast Du bei dem I-net Rechner die Internet Freigabe aktiviert?


 
Ja, die Internet-Freigabe ist bei meiner DFÜ-Verbindung aktiviert!





			
				Mr Mr Mazen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und hast Du schonmal einen Ping probiert


 
Ja, beide Rechner können sich gegenseitig anpingen!


----------



## Johannes Postler (9. Januar 2005)

Irgendwie ist das doch total verdreht, oder? Das Modem gehört an den Router  gesteckt und bei den Rechnern die IP des Routers als Gateway eingetragen.


----------



## rio scorpio (9. Januar 2005)

Johannes Postler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgendwie ist das doch total verdreht, oder? Das Modem gehört an den Router gesteckt und bei den Rechnern die IP des Routers als Gateway eingetragen.


 
Danke für die Antwort, aber mein WLAN-Router hat keinen USB-Anschluss für das DSL-Modem. Außerdem habe ich davon gehört, dass es diese Möglichkeit gibt, wie Sie bereits von _Mr Mr Mazen_ angesprochen wurde, die Internet-Verbindung eines Rechners auf auf einem anderen Rechner des Netzwerks zu nutzen... Liege ich da so falsch?


----------



## Johannes Postler (9. Januar 2005)

Sorry, das mit dem USB-Anschluss hatte ich übersehen.
Sicher geht das - Stichwort ICS. Gibt Glaube ich sogar ein Tutorial auf tutorials.de.
Aber eigentlich brauchst du den Router dann gar nicht - kannst eine Ad-Hoc-Verbindung zwischen den Rechnern aufbauen.


----------



## rio scorpio (9. Januar 2005)

nun ja, eigentlich wollte ich ja den Ad-hoc-Modus umgehen, aber ich probiers mal...


----------



## rio scorpio (10. Januar 2005)

Also Ad-hoc läufts problemlos. Danke!

Aber wie gesagt, die feine Art ist das ja sicher nicht. Wenn mir noch irgend jemand Step-By-Step erklären kann, wie ich das über den WLAN-Router bewerkstelligen kann, so bitte ich um die Information...


----------



## Johannes Postler (10. Januar 2005)

Was willst du denn mit dem Ding? Der ist ja nirgends angeschlossen....
Der Router hat eigentlich nur WLAN, dass man ihn an einem Modem anschließen kann und jeder WLAN-Rechner direkt Zugriff aufs Internet hat.


----------

